# Leah Crocetto: A True Verdian Soprano for Today



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://leahcrocetto.com/
Have any of you heard Leah Crocetto? She is singing everywhere these days. Her Norma is supposed to be wonderful and I heard her in Il Trovatore last night and she blew me away. She wasn't hired for her acting abilities, but she handled everything that difficult score threw at her with great dexterity, beauty and I must say one of the most startlingly big sounds I've ever heard. I was very disappointed that after I bought my tickets I found out that Angela Meade was in the alternate cast, but I can't imagine Angela topping the performance I heard. Leah is a big girl, but has a very lovely face and personally I am convinced that if this were 25 years ago she would have been given a recording contract with a big studio. Any feedback. BTW, my opera going days are winding down. I am just too cheap to pay $18 for parking more than once a year now. It was $5 less than 10 years ago.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

A great performance at the Cardiff Song Prize on BBC


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Sonda Radvanovsky and Angela Gheorghiu


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 1, 2018)

I just saw the Sunday matinee of Il Trovatore at Seattle Opera House. Leah Crocetto was great and so was the rest of the cast. The sets were very dark and seemed to take forever to change between scenes with a lot of thumping like they were trying to hide the scene of a crime behind the curtain, but other than that, it was an excellent performance. 

Considering its many fine points, I was surprised that there was a conspicuously big empty gap of seats in the audience. And that was in spite of the fact that they were practically giving away seats to seniors, students, federal employees, you name it! 

I parked on the increasingly seedy-feeling Mercer and 2nd Ave W and walked. If I had to pay for the parking garage, I probably wouldn't go either.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Spearmint said:


> I just saw the Sunday matinee of Il Trovatore at Seattle Opera House. Leah Crocetto was great and so was the rest of the cast. The sets were very dark and seemed to take forever to change between scenes with a lot of thumping like they were trying to hide the scene of a crime behind the curtain, but other than that, it was an excellent performance.
> 
> Considering its many fine points, I was surprised that there was a conspicuously big empty gap of seats in the audience. And that was in spite of the fact that they were practically giving away seats to seniors, students, federal employees, you name it!
> 
> I parked on the increasingly seedy-feeling Mercer and 2nd Ave W and walked. If I had to pay for the parking garage, I probably wouldn't go either.


I find this strange as I would have thought Il Trovatore was one of the more popular operas out there.


----------

